# Water leak help



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Woke up to this this morning. I'm basically inept when it comes to anything construction so seeing if anyone can diagnose the problem from these pics? Seems to me it's bubbling along the drywall seems. The weather has been pretty warm (40s and 50s) lately. It rained all day and night yesterday but ceiling throughout the house isn't showing any signs of a leak.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

What's above that bathroom? Roof? If so maybe an ice dam on the roof that has started to melt? Might want to give more details. What's above that bathroom, is that wall a 2x4 stud wall, is it in the basement and there is a block wall behind it, any water showing at the bottom of the wall, what's on the other side of the wall and does that room show anything like that? I dunno, just throwing out curiosities.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, there's a roof above the bathroom. We're in a ranch on a concrete slab. I'm in southwest Ohio. We haven't really had snow or ice in weeks. No water on bottom of wall. There's a bedroom closet on the other side. That is showing no damage either. The exhaust fan in the bathroom vents through the roof so during summer storms we occasionally get a few raindrops that drip directly out of the vent onto the floor


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My first thought would be a leak around the vent pipe.

Water leaks in the roof can be a challenge because the leak may show up a long ways away from where it actually comes in.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

It's likely to be a vent pipe, the exhaust vent, or an ice dam.

The easiest to check is to look at the rubber seal on the vent pipe and see if it is rotted.

Take a few pictures while you are up there.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

_"My first thought would be a leak around the vent pipe."_

That was mine as well and have seen many a vent pipe leak.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would check for roof issues first. If that doesn't help. Then I would cut an access in the closet so you can see the pipes. Hopefully then you can troubleshoot it better. Appears to be a ice dam issue to me. Simple fix is salt along or above that area.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Can somebody explain what an ice dam is and where it would form? I apologize, I bought the house a year ago and have very little experience with construction/maintenance. Cars yes, houses no


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

CrappieSlayer said:


> Can somebody explain what an ice dam is and where it would form? I apologize, I bought the house a year ago and have very little experience with construction/maintenance. Cars yes, houses no


The ice dam would be at the end of your roof. The problem with them is when it warms up and the snow melt the water has no place to run off. It backs up then gets under your shingles then into your house.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Cleared mine yesterday. Look on the shaded side of house. Check the lower part of roof at gutter. The gutter will be frozen and the roof runoff seeps user the ice and back down the wall of your house. Spread calcium chloride on the roof and gutter to melt the ice in gutter and roof edge. The cause is usually related to poor ventilation in attic. But in my case the last snow loaded up a huge drift on the west side of house that gets little sun . The results is a small time to thaw and larger time to refreeze, building the ice dam.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I can't get on the roof today. Still raining and watching my 2 and 1 year olds. I'll get up there tomorrow and take some pics


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

He said he is in SW Ohio and no snow or ice in weeks. Probably not an ice dam.

L & O


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just a thought looking at your picture and knowing that you bought the house a year ago, live in SW Ohio where you probably don’t have snow sitting on your roof since it’s been raining for a couple days. I would start looking in the attic, find the access door and climb up with a flash light. Shine the light on the underside of the roof looking for a wet spot, if none found you may have to walk across to the bath area. Just make sure you stay on the 2X’s so you don’t fall through the ceiling. If you find a water spot make mental note and then go outside or top side and look for the problem area. I would take a tube of wet stick tar up with you, putty knife and a pair of rubber gloves so you can spread tar around your bath fan vent.

Another option is the drywall was replaced due to a leak or fixing a old medicine cabinet location and when they taped the joints it was wiped dry with a knife, that could cause it to wrinkle if you take a hot shower and steam gets on the walls. Only reason I bring that up is it looks like there is a drywall seam or valley behind the wrinkles. Is there water behind the wrinkles? If you want to walk through it give me a call and I will try to help you figure it out. 517-203-6241. Dean


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

CrappieSlayer, can you post a couple of photos from the outside of the house, as close as possible to the bathroom issue? It will help people with suggestions.

Maybe I am seeing things, but it seems like there could have been drywall repairs in the area where the water is showing up. I agree with hommer's comment. The question is - why was there a repair? In some homes, water pipes can be too close to the drywall and unprotected (no nail shield). I have accidentally punctured a water pipe (separate story...) behind the drywall and both pipe and drywall needed repair. In my case the water pipe was touching the drywall. Something similar could have been the case in the past in your case. Just an idea.

Exterior photos would be a big help.


----------



## CrappieSlayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, got on the roof and foundthe culprit. Was able to repair the area around the vent pipe and reseal it. Been raining again and so far so good.

Thank you to everyone, I appreciate the help. 

Dean-your offer to call you was truly appreciated. This is why I love this site so much. Great community here. Thank you again fellas


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

So you found vent pipe round at both ends and hi in the middle eh? Go figure...O HI O. L.O.L. Now the hard work of drying things out, pulling and removing insulation and drywall to prevent mold issues.


----------

